# New Kayak and fishing trip



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

Decided to try kayak fishing so I bought one last Monday. Took it out Tuesday in the backyard and caught two bass around 2-3 pounds and then went fishing friday and got some nice brim for the table. Had a great time I think I am hooked on kayaking.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

welcome to the club, it is addicting


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Heck i am just envious that you can go and fish in your back yard and get 2 and 3 lb bass...... But congrats on the yak and the fish.


----------



## cap1196 (Apr 9, 2006)

Congrats! This is only the beginning.... Enjoy it!


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks. Yea I live on a drainage lake and its loaded with bass,carp,etc. I went to the northwest river for the bluegill though.


----------



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

Billy J put a pic up here of that kayak brotha....! Congrats! Now you need to get up with me and we can go out to Rudee or Lynnhaven inlets.


----------

